# connecting the ep-4000 with the bfd



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good morning all ,

I receivec my Behringer ep-4000 and would like to know how to go about hooking it up with the BFD1124 and the sub. 

My sub is DIY with speakers connection in the back 

Thank you 


Alain


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

AVR-(RCA to XLR)->BFD-> (XLR to XLR)EP4000->Sub


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

jinjuku said:


> AVR-(RCA to XLR)->BFD-> (XLR to XLR)EP4000->Sub


Thank a lot


----------

